# Mac service for twin delivery set up



## jgoerlach (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anethesia doctors bill for mac services provided to a pt who does not rec'e any regional anesthesia but is present for delivery in case his services are needed?


----------



## mcpalmeter (Jan 3, 2008)

*MAC service for twin delivery set up*

Hi.

Send me an email at:

maryann.palmeter@jax.ufl.edu

I will reply by sending you some information on MAC from the American Society of Anesthesiologists.

Regards,

Maryann C. Palmeter, CPC


----------

